# Sicherheit/Selbstverteidigung allein im Wald?!



## K8y09 (30. Juni 2013)

Hey Mädels!
Ich bin oft mit dem Bike allein im Wald unterwegs. Ich liebe die Ruhe, die mir die Natur vermittelt. 
Allerdings beschäftigt mich immer wieder eine Frage:

Wie sieht's aus, habt ihr bei Ausfahrten Pfefferspray o. ä. dabei?

Ich bin sicher,dass ich bestimmt nicht die einzige bin, die sich darüber Gedanken macht. Was ist denn, wenn da mal irgendsoein Kranker Kerl im Busch sitzt? 

Freue mich über eure Antworten! 

Grüße, K8y


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juni 2013)

Also ich muss sagen ich hab wesentlich mehr Angst vor einer Herde Wildschweine (singe deswegen manchmal mit MP3-Player mit um mich bemerkbar zu machen ) oder einem Jäger/Förster der mich zusammen scheißt, dass ich das Wild aufscheuche und die Wege kaputt mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2013)

Ähnlich wie greenhorn geht's mir auch. Wo ich Angst/Bedenken habe, ist eher in der Stadt. Pfefferspray hab ich mir mal angeschafft, da ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit durch ein etwas "zweifelhaftes" Stadtviertel mit ebensolchen Gestalten musste. Im Wald fühl ich mich eigentlich recht sicher, vor allem auf dem Rad.
Im Ernstfall ist man mit dem Bike ja auch recht schnell und wendig. Zu Fuß oder mim Auto soll mich da erst mal einer schnappen, und wenn's ganz hart käme, würde der scharfkantige Metallhaufen sogar zur Selbstverteidigung taugen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juni 2013)

Ich werde das manchmal auch oft, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, von Wanderen (meist ältere Herrschaften ) gefragt, ob ich denn keine Angst hätte... so alleine. Ganz ehrlich: Nein, hab ich nicht. Wenn ich mir darum noch Gedanken machen müsste, was mir da unterwegs denn alles passieren _könnte_, dürfte ich das Haus gar nimmer verlassen 
Nein, Angst habe ich nicht. Hatte auch mal kurz in Erwägung gezogen, ob ich mir mal Pfefferspray zulegen sollte (natürlich nur für böse Hunde ), aber letztendlich habe ich diesen Gedanken schnell wieder verworfen, weil bis ich das von irgendwo vor geholt habe? Weiß nicht, machte dann keinen Sinn.
Lediglich eine Trillerpfeife habe ich mir zugelegt, die habe ich an meinem Rucksacktrageriemen in Mundnähe befestigt. Falls mal was sein sollte, das ich mich bemerkbar machen kann


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2013)

Die meisten A...löcher sind eher im Ort unterwegs. Wer setzt sich denn stundenlang irgendwo in der Walachei in die Büsche und wartet darauf dass ausgerechnet ne Frau vorbeikommt?

Wildschweine, ja die sind unangenehm, aber da hilft auch kein Pfefferspray. Im Zweifel bei Typen einfach das freundlichste Gesicht aufsetzen das man hat, ungefähr so: und notfalls draufhalten und beschleunigen.

Man könnte sich allerdings nen kleinen Morgenstern zulegen, da kann man bequem vom Rad aus jemanden was auf die Rübe geben. Wäre auch was für die Stadt um Autofahrer an den Sicherheitsabstand zu erinnern. 






Nee ehrlich, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken drum.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juni 2013)

Um sowas hab ich mir auch noch keine Geanken gemacht.Bisher auch nur um die bereits mehrfach genannten Wildschweine (Gottseidank, ich bin nicht die einzige  ) oder davor, schwer zu stürzen, sodass ich nichtmal mehr mit Handy Hilfe rufen kann und niemand kommt vorbei und kann helfen... Aber das is dann ein anderes Thema


----------



## corra (30. Juni 2013)

würde bei uns einer im wald auf kleine mädchenwarten die er belästigen kann würde er dort sicher einsam verenden 

denke stadt /park sind weitaus gefährlicher


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juni 2013)

Allmählich wird´s hier aber echt abstrus....


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Allmählich wird´s hier aber echt abstrus....




Da hast du aber recht!


----------



## murmel04 (30. Juni 2013)

Also ehrlich ich bin auch meist alleine unterwegs, aber über sowas hab ich mir echt noch nie gedanken gemacht.

Ne echt, man kann sich das Leben auch schwer machen, wenn man über sowas nachdenkt...

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt die Chance in der Stadt oder so überfallen zu werden, wird zig mal höher sein, als dass irgend einer im Wald hockt und wartet das du verbeikommst.

Also denk nicht soviel darüber nach und genieße lieber die Natur.

Gruß


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte tatsächlich schon derlei Probleme, allerdings jedes Mal auf dem RR - auf der Straße. 

Auf dem MTB würde ich eher Sprints üben, wer weiß, wofür die nützlich sein könnten ;-) 

Nee, was will ich mit Pfefferspray?! 

Übrigens haben wir im Selbstverteidigungskurs (standardmäßig an der Schule) gelernt, dass ein Deospray ebenso wirksam sei. Nur, falls jemand sich doch derlei anschaffen möchte..... Das ist dann ein Multitaskingfähiges Accessoire ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juni 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Übrigens haben wir im Selbstverteidigungskurs (standardmäßig an der Schule) gelernt, dass ein Deospray ebenso wirksam sei. Nur, falls jemand sich doch derlei anschaffen möchte..... Das ist dann ein Multitaskingfähiges Accessoire ;-)



Ok, so gedacht wird mein Autan noch besser geeignet sein, denn da krieg ich selbst schon immer halbe Erstickungs-Hustenanfälle von. Und das hab ich ja jetzt eh immer dabei.


----------



## Warnschild (1. Juli 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ok, so gedacht wird mein Autan noch besser geeignet sein, denn da krieg ich selbst schon immer halbe Erstickungs-Hustenanfälle von. Und das hab ich ja jetzt eh immer dabei.




Lach, wie schon gesagt, Angst habe ich eigentlich keine im Wald. Von daher kam ich noch nie auf die Idee, etwas mitnehmen zu wollen. 

Aber Autan kann nicht schaden


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Aber Autan kann nicht schaden



In Verbindung mit einem Feuerzeug kann sowas sehr wirksam sein


----------



## Fudge (1. Juli 2013)

LoL - die Deospray+Feuerzeug Kombi finde ich 

Leider habe ich schon von solch Überfällen gehört, genau auf dem Trimmdichpfad den ich auch immer passierte, morgens 10 Uhr, Frau beim Joggen - 3 Männer ... 
Ich habe ein Pfefferspray dabei, aber es zum Glück noch nie gebraucht und um ehrlich zu sein, auch eher wegen der Wildschweine. Was du machen könntest ist ein Kurs zur Selbstverteidigung, dann fühlst du dich bestimmt sicherer.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juli 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Lach, wie schon gesagt, Angst habe ich eigentlich keine im Wald. Von daher kam ich noch nie auf die Idee, etwas mitnehmen zu wollen.
> 
> Aber Autan kann nicht schaden


ICh eigentlich auch nicht ,aber nach deinem Vorschlag mit dem Deo wusste ich auf einmal, dass ich für den Fall der Fälle tatsächlich was dabei hab.
Wobei ich echt glaub, auf Trimm-Dich-Pfaden, in der Stadt ist die Gefahr vielleicht tatsächlich in Betracht zu ziehen... Aber hier auf dem Dorf sind's glaub ich eher Wildschweine o.ä. Aber ob gegen die Autan oder Deo hilft?


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juli 2013)

Mädels wie wäre es den mit der einfachsten Lösung, sucht euch einen bikenden Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owaya (1. Juli 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Mädels wie wäre es den mit der einfachsten Lösung, sucht euch einen bikenden Freund


 
Damit ich den auch noch retten muss? 
Viel zu anstrengend


----------



## jboe (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte ein einziges Mal so einen Gedanken. Wir waren im Harz unterwegs und mein Mann fuhr berghoch ca.15m vor mir und ich träumte ein bisschen rum. Irgendwie kam mir der Gedanke, ob er es eigentlich merken würde, wenn mich jemand wegschnappt? Das gruselige war, dass genau in dem Moment (mitten in der Pampa) ein Mann aus dem Gebüsch kam. Mir ist vor Schreck alles in die Hose gerutscht und ich hab einen Megasprint hingelegt. Mein Mann hat nix mitbekommen und sich gewundert warum ich so schnaufe... Und der Typ hat bestimmt genauso ein Schreck bekommen wie ich.
Die Begegnung mit Wildschweinen oder unerzogenen Hunden, die einen in den Fuß beißen wollen (leider schon fast gehabt, aber ich war schneller!), macht mir aber auch mehr Sorgen!

Aber wenn man erst anfängt sich all die Dinge vorzustellen, die im Zweifelsfall vielleicht irgendwann mal passieren könnten, dann kann man das Biken gar nicht genießen. Das ist doch Schade!

   @K8y09: Aber vielleicht hilft dir der ein oder andere Tipp ja, denn vorbereitet zu sein hat noch nie geschadet. Ansonsten erstmal Flucht und wenn das nicht hilft u.du noch Kraft hast, voller Angriff! So ein protektorumhülltes Knie in den Weichteilen, tut bestimmt tierisch weh!


----------



## Owaya (1. Juli 2013)

Ich trainiere seit ein paar Jahren Selbstverteidigung und es ist auf jeden Fall kein Fehler. Allerdings hab ich eher Angst allein in der U-Bahn, auf derm Fahrrad ist es weniger gruselig. 
Pfefferspray hilft halt nur was wenn man im Ernstfall auch wirklich ran kommt. Wenn Dich jemand vom Fahrrad holt ist das wohl eher unwarscheinlich, dass du es griffbereit hast. 
Belege lieber mal einen Frauenselbstverteidigungskurs.


----------



## Veloce (1. Juli 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> .
> Die Begegnung mit Wildschweinen oder unerzogenen Hunden, die einen in den Fuß beißen wollen (leider schon fast gehabt, aber ich war schneller!), macht mir aber auch mehr Sorgen!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laterra (2. Juli 2013)

Ich kann auch nur empfehlen Selbstverteidigung zu lernen. Ich mache seit einigen Jahren Kampfsport mit zusätzlichen Selbstverteidigungseinheiten und empfinde das als super Ergängzung zum Rad fahren. Beim Kampfsport trainiert man sehr gut den Oberkörper und die Rumpfstabilität.


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Juli 2013)

Owaya schrieb:


> Damit ich den auch noch retten muss?
> Viel zu anstrengend



  Hihi *kringel*

Also ich bin auch meist allein Unterwegs im Wald. Aber ich mache mir keine Gedanken darüber das irgendwo jemand im Busch hocken könnte, das einzigste mal als es irgendwie komisch war so ganz allein war, als ich meine Helmlampe testen wollte und bei Schneematsch und dunkelheit im Wald stand und ich wäre durch diese Pampe nicht schnell genug weg gekommen.
Ich mach mir da momentan eher Sorgen ob auf dem Singletrail nicht vlt ein dünnes Seil gespannt ist- davon lese ich momentan oft und das macht mir eher angst.


----------



## jboe (2. Juli 2013)

Das klingt mies! Bei uns sind es Nagelbretter...


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Juli 2013)

Naja aus unserer Ecke hab ich noch nix gehört aber man liest es ja des öfteren-deswegen die Angst. Aber Nagelbretter sind auch fies 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jboe (3. Juli 2013)

Noch mieser waren mal Anwohner einer schönen Motorradstrecke. Da hat man nach einer Kurve Öl auf die Fahrbahn gegeben. Das hat einer Fahrerin das Leben gekostet!


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juli 2013)

Na klasse, da fragt man sich doch wie krank die Menschen doch sind. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutlache (3. Juli 2013)

*Ich hab schon Männer schreiend aus dem Wald rennen sehen, nachdem Sie "das Kati" getroffen haben.*

.


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> *Ich hab schon Männer schreiend aus dem Wald rennen sehen, nachdem Sie "das Kati" getroffen haben.*
> 
> .



was habt ihr da eigentlich für eine seltsame kleine privatfede?


----------



## blutlache (5. Juli 2013)

*Die ***** *** hat mein Twentyninern umgeworfen 
*
.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (6. Juli 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Noch mieser waren mal Anwohner einer schönen Motorradstrecke. Da hat man nach einer Kurve Öl auf die Fahrbahn gegeben. Das hat einer Fahrerin das Leben gekostet!


 

Die sind doch nicht ganz dicht !?! Dafür sollte der-/diejenige in den Knast gehen!
Auch die Drähte, die teils im Wald gespannt werden.. klar ärgert es den ein oder anderen, dass die "Rabauken" durch den Wald rasen, aber spätestens wenn jemand durch diese "Spielchen" ums Leben kommt, hört der Spaß auf!


----------



## contesssa (7. Juli 2013)

Mich nerven am meisten Hundebesitzer, die ihr Spielzeug frei laufen lassen und sagen "der will doch nur spielen". aber dann bitte nicht mit meiner Wade! Hab schon mal einem Schäferhund unsanft klar machen müssen, dass er den Radweg nicht zu bewachen braucht...der dachte wohl, es sei seiner!
Hab zwei dunkelbraune Gürtel im Judo und Karate, aber im Ernstfall würde ich zunächst ganz sicher das Abstandsgesetz zu Rate ziehen, es sei denn, der Typ ist betrunken


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (8. Juli 2013)

Wir haben auch nen Schäferhund, aber unserer ist gut erzogen und läuft auch nirgends frei herum

Mir ist mal ein kleinerer Hund hinterhergelaufen- Jack Russel oder etwas größer. Da hab ich ebenfalls Kniegas gegeben!


----------



## wuermchen (11. Juli 2013)

Joa, kann mich den Vorrednerinnen nur anschliessen.

Vor Typen inner Hecke hab ich keine Angst. Die Hunde und Wildsäue machen mir eher zu schaffen.
Wobei ich letzteren bisher immernur beim Reiten begegnet bin. Son Pferd mit Reiter ist wohl (leider) nicht so furchteinflößend wie n Fahrrad...

Und Hunde..
Jaaa..
Ich sags mal so: In Hessen herrscht allgemeiner Leinenzwang.
Wen intressierts? keinen.
Ich hab selbst n Hund, n Terriermix.
Aber ich weiß dass er keine Radler mag und dass er jagt.
Dann nehm ich den doch nicht von der Leine, gerade in nem Gebiet wo ich nichts sehe..
Aber die, die das tun sind dann die Hundebesitzer die unglaublich ignorant sind, die ihre Hunde auf die Strasse und in Vorgärten kacken lassen und schön weitergehen, die behaupten, der Hund würde nicht beissen usw. 
Da krieg ich, auch als Hundebesitzerin, regelmäßig Aggressionen ...

Aber mit euren Storys vom Öl, Nagelbrettern und dünnen Seilen..
Was ist nur los mit der Menschheit?! :\


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juli 2013)

wuermchen schrieb:


> Was ist nur los mit der Menschheit?! :\


 
Die Aggressionen müssen doch irgendwohin! Fitnessstudio ist zu teuer.

"Was guckst du, alter, hast du geguckt, hast du geguckt? Alter! Produzierst du mich!? Geh woanders mit dein Fahrrad!"


----------



## wuermchen (17. Juli 2013)

xD jaaaa allerdings...wenn ich meine abendtour fahre, kommt mir im Feld meistens n Nachbar entgegen (der mit 80uebern Feldweg hackt) und guckt regelmäßig genaaaau so. Würd mich glaub ich, immer am liebsten vom Rad treten. Denn seit ich meine tour mache, kann er nicht mehr so hacken weil er net weiss wo ich steck xD deppen... Also manche Leute... Tsss...
wie kann man sich eigentlich vor dummheit schützen???0.o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (20. Juli 2013)

Angst, egal wo auch immer - ob im Wald oder auch der Strecke in der Stadt zum Bahnhof - ist immer was 'subjekzives' und mit Gewaltsstatistiken nicht zu belegen. Angsträume sind nicht gleich Gewalträume.  Aber das schlechte Gefühl ist nun mal da. Wenn dir ein Pfefferspray oder ein bleischweres Stahlschloss hilft Dich etwas sicherer zu fühlen, dann nimm es mit.


----------



## xc_fahrer (21. Juli 2013)

Auf so ein Thema muß ich als Mann einfach mal antworten - auch wenn es Ladies only heißt. 

Seid realistisch:

1. Pfefferspray o.ä. hilft Euch nichts. Gegen einen kräftigen und zu allem entschlossenen Mann haben die meisten Frauen keine Chance - außer Ihr heißt Nadin Kleinert, doch die Dame braucht kein Pfefferspray.

2. Wenn Ihr Angst habt, solltet Ihr einen Selbstverteidigungskurs für Frauen besuchen. Dort lernt man funktionierende Abwehrtechniken. Und vorallem: eine erfolgreiche Abwehr hat viel mit der Psyche zu tun - auch das wird in solchen Kursen gelehrt. Und dann macht Ihr Euch auch weniger unbegründete Sorgen.

3. Übergriffe in einsamen Gegenden fern ab der Zivilisation sind äußerst selten. Ist doch klar: die Chancen dort ein geeignetes Opfer zu finden sind gering. Da ist der nächtliche Stadtpark schon gefährlicher.

Ich würde mich an Eurer Stelle eher davor fürchten, daß Ihr stürzt und verletzt irgendwo rumliegt und lange nicht gefunden werdet. 

In diesem Sinne: unfallfreies und angstfeies Biken!


----------



## jboe (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mal einen interessanten Beitrag im TV zu dem Thema gesehen. Dort wurden Übergriffe inszeniert und geschaut wie die Leute reagieren. 
Die Belästigung an einer Bushaltestelle mit 10 gaffenden Passanten hat zu dem Ergebnis geführt, das niemand half. Als das ganz in einem dunklen Park stattfand, hatte jemand geholfen.
Resultat: Je weniger Leute da sind, um so eher wird geholfen...Ist ja kein anderer da, also muss ich ja...
Ob es in der Realität auch so ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Easy (22. Juli 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Auf so ein Thema muß ich als Mann einfach mal antworten - auch wenn es Ladies only heißt.
> 
> Seid realistisch:
> 
> ...



Zu 1. 
Würde ich so nicht sagen. Gegen Junkies unter Dröhnung hilft es nichts, da keine/andere Wahrnehmung. Ansonsten aber auch gut gegen giftige Bellos. Aber das Spay bitte griffbereit am Lenker befestigen. Alternative: die schwere Kette mit Vorhängeschloss. Damit kann man einen Schädel spielendleicht spalten. 

Zu 2.
Das würde ich eher verneinen. Es bedarf viiiiiel Training, um das Gelernte gezielt und instinktiv anwenden zu können.  Ich trage selbst den Schwarzgurt und wüsste nicht, ob ich auch tatsächlich die Chance hätte meine Kenntnisse anzuwenden. Im Training habe ich gelernt, dass man sich zunächst - wenn Flucht nicht mehr möglich - bewaffnen soll. Wären wir wieder bei 1.

Zu 3.
Volle Zustimmung


----------



## Apnea (22. Juli 2013)

Pfefferspray, besser -Gel oder -Schaum, dürfen eigentlich ja nicht von Privatpersonen gegen Menschen eingesetzt werden. Also hat man das immer ausschließlich zur Abwehr bissiger Hunde bei. 

Was die Wirksamkeit angeht; es wirkt. CS wirkt z.B. bei vielen Betrunkenen nicht. Gibt sogar Menschen, die auch so nicht oder sehr gering reagieren. Auf ein gutes Pfefferspray reagiert aber so ziemlich jeder. Ausreichend Erfahrungsberichte eines wirklich Kundigen im Bekanntenkreis belegen dies.


----------



## radler-29 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube das man im Wald nicht unbedingt Angst vor irgendwelchen Spinnern haben muss ...*aber!... *Pfefferspray oder ähnliches ist trotzdem nicht soo verkehrt.* Weil ... *man verlässt den Wald ja mal wieder und tritt.. äh sorry, fährt somit vielleicht ins Reich der Spinner  oder man begegnet son  Bike feindlichen Aktivisten .....  oder noch im Wald kommt ein Hund der auf den Namen Wolf hört  ...
ne ne, beten hilft da nicht, ob nun aber Pfefferspray hilft ?  keine Ahnung. Vielleicht sollte man noch auf Bäume springen , klettern üben.
Oder einfach nicht drüber nachdenken. Was kommt, kommt sowieso, außerdem bist du eh viel schneller ...zwinker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

